# Males, would you gf a girl that slept around?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

I just wanted to get a rough idea of how many men would choose to have a long-term relationship with a girl that had casual sex every week before meeting you.

If you could post reasons for your choice as well...

Discussion is open to both sexes but I just want males to vote in the poll.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I did for 2 years because I was desperate. She didn't cheat on me until the relationship was nearing its end. I didn't get details.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been with two girls that slepted around.

I didn't find out about it until later though.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I voted, depends, I'm pretty desperate.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

You mean like an open relationship or cuckolding or however it can be called?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

If they're okay with being in a open relationship I am cool with it, but if they think they're the only ones allowed to sleep around or if they want to be a pseudo-closed relationship (i.e. I find out they've been sleeping around when they say they only want to be in a closed relationship), then I would just avoid/dump them on the spot.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

JohnWalnut said:


> You mean like an open relationship or cuckolding or however it can be called?





Corvus Cowl said:


> If they're okay with being in a open relationship I am cool with it, but if they think they're the only ones allowed to sleep around or if they want to be a pseudo-closed relationship (i.e. I find out they've been sleeping around when they say they only want to be in a closed relationship), then I would just avoid/dump them on the spot.


I thought the OP was asking if you would date a girl who slept around a lot in the past. Not while you're dating her. I know some guys are turned off by girls who have had a lot of casual sex, and others think it's a turn-on or don't particularly care.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If she were willing to be committed to our relationship and is respectful, I wouldn't be concerned about her past at all. 

The fact that I mess with other males already causes an aversion. It wouldn't be fair for me to hold a moral standard for no good reason.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

moroff said:


> If she were willing to be committed to our relationship and is respectful, I wouldn't be concerned about her past at all.
> 
> *The fact that I mess with other males* already causes an aversion. It wouldn't be fair for me to hold a moral standard for no good reason.


:whip


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I thought the OP was asking if you would date a girl who slept around a lot in the past. Not while you're dating her. I know some guys are turned off by girls who have had a lot of casual sex, and others think it's a turn-on or don't particularly care.


Yeah after re-reading it I see where I messed up. Guess my brain wasn't seeing right.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

How does he find out about this anyway?

Does he interview her friends?

Does he hire a Private Investigator to look 'into her'?

Or is this just something she brings up over dinner on the second or third date? _"Oh, by the way, over the past year, I've slept with about 70 different guys. ...So... We getting dessert?"_


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Depends but a girl who sleeps around will probably try to get an upgrade when she sees a guy richer/taller/better looking/ more muscle than you.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

give or take a few


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I thought the OP was asking if you would date a girl who slept around a lot in the past. Not while you're dating her. I know some guys are turned off by girls who have had a lot of casual sex, and others think it's a turn-on or don't particularly care.


Mmm, he reworded it now. The answer is no, because I'm looking for a girl is roughly on the same level of experience as I am, but it seems like that is an impossibly high standard at my age.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

No thanks. I'm not interested in doing random women I'm not in a relationship with either, so I don't think we'd be very compatible if she did that.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

So long as her STI panel was clear. If she has HIV or something then I would be more hesitant.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see how its a big deal. I personally am not one to have casual sex, but most of the people Ive known do it. They aren't ****s or bad people just for sleeping around when theyre single. It doesn't make them cheat when theyre in a relationship either. I don't know.. I mean I guess it depends on how much casual sex though. Like if they are sleeping with a different person every week, then it could be harmful. But even then you have to give someone a chance.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am confused on the question? 
What is the point of being in a long-term relationship if the girl (or guy for that matter) slept around having "casual sex" each week? 
In my opinion, that would basically make all sex, casual sex so there would be no reason to bring the complexity of a relationship into the picture unless the relationship itself was just for sex and/or companionship?


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

i will, because im desperate. i will do anything that has 2 holes


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

depends really 

i wouldnt want her sleeping around on me


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you should ask them if they'll sleep with a girl they have zero connection with and have no intention of being in a long-term relationship with, and find out how many of those who would say yes to that question would say no this question.

You know, for research purposes only. Not trying to imply that some people either lack self-awareness or are total hypocrites or anything.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Maybe you should ask them if they'll sleep with a girl they have zero connection with and have no intention of being in a long-term relationship with, and find out how many of those who would say yes to that question would say no this question.


While I obviously can't speak for anyone but me, the answer would still be no. I wouldn't care for it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If a guy shared his willy for many girls before me I don't want him, yuckh


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tony420 said:


> depends really
> 
> i wouldnt want her sleeping around on me


I wouldn't want her sleeping around unless it was to manipulate people to do her bidding.

Manipulation has become a trait I admire. I especially find women who can get what they want attractive. Far be it from me to tell someone what she can and can't do. I think in my two person dynamic I'd really only be upset if she was doing it without an ulterior motive.

All this nonsense about ****s screams double standards. Sure, plenty of guys on SAS are upset they can't sleep around all the time, but here we are hearing people whine about girls who have slept with more than a handful of men.

Get over yourselves.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

My ex had slept with quite a few people in the past. All it did was make me jealous, I didn't look down on her for it or anything.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

No.

It's nothing personal, it's just... I'm afraid of stds, even with protection. I've had very loose girls express interest in me in the past, yet I sort of turned them down, mostly due to my own insecurities, yet I don't want to lower my standards to the point I'm just another hookup to her, I want to feel loved, not used, for some odd reason I fear being used, even though I've never experienced that feeling, perhaps one day soon I'll get frustrated enough to get over it and not be so close minded, sigh.

I don't care if she's been in a few serious relationships in the past, yet I am the jealous type and quite frankly I see no need to learn her past in that regards anytime soon. Ignorance is bliss. Being as I don't trust people easily to the point they can actually attack my vulnerable weak points, I don't see this being an issue anytime soon. Nothing good ever comes out of interrogating your partner like that, perhaps one day eventually down the road say years she can confide things she's comfortable revealing so she can form a deeper bond of trust with you, yet early on, it's going to cause a few wrinkles and insecure thoughts in the relationship, I guarantee it...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends...

It isn't something I'd be interested in, but you never know how someone can make you feel. Generally speaking, it's unattractive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You have no way of finding out unless you live in a small town or something. I only told one of my exes how many I slept with. The other ones never knew. Nor did they tell me how many they had been with. 

And most people who sleep around don't do it weekly. Or if they do it would only be for a month here or a month there. Long periods of celibacy punctuated by short periods of promiscuity. It's not easy finding someone attractive enough to sleep with every week. Even if you go clubbing weekly, you'd most likely only find someone cute enough once a month or once every 2 months. At least that was my experience.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

@komorikun change your avatar back to the grumpy cat *now*!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This lizard represents my location. I see these little buggers everywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NO!

If I don't sleep around, then she don't either!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think people understand that we often times don't even fully understand ourselves. In other words, don't knock it until you try it.

^ This was just a placeholder in order to keep my post related. _So yeah_



komorikun said:


> This lizard represents my location. I see these little buggers everywhere.


Imagine the face the cat in your old avatar was making... that's the face I'm making right now.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> This lizard represents my location. I see these little buggers everywhere.


You are between my b***s too? :sus

Sorry just joking because of that bug thing :teeth

Carry on


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You have had a lizard between your boobs too?


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

Nope, i had the opportunity for that but i kept it on a friendly basis, the girls i like usualy aren't ****s.


----------



## TruthWithin (Jul 5, 2013)

I said no because I don't find that attractive at all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Was she single and having casual sex every week? If so, that's not "sleeping around", at least not the way most people use that term.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

As long as she stopped after we got together. Though given my lack of experience I'd prefer to date someone who hasn't had a lot of sex, but if I liked her enough why not? Having casual sex while single doesn't change who someone is as a person, though I give sex little value and view it merely as an act between two people.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

No!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, and if I was female I also wouldn't sleep with guys that slept around either.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

asdf said:


> i will, because im desperate. i will do anything that has 2 holes


You missed a hole. Even if you don't plan to use it, it really needs to be there. :um


----------



## ReleaseMe (Nov 6, 2012)

It's not ideal is it? I do find it kind of sad that people feel the need to do that but it's their own choice I guess and it's what they like to do. I'm not like that and I would want somebody who I'm in a relationship with to be the same as me, therefore there are no difficulties or issues.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

elle3 said:


> I am confused on the question?
> What is the point of being in a long-term relationship if the girl (or guy for that matter) slept around having "casual sex" each week?
> In my opinion, that would basically make all sex, casual sex so there would be no reason to bring the complexity of a relationship into the picture unless the relationship itself was just for sex and/or companionship?


Or maybe she's been down that road, has had an epiphany, and realized that flings weren't fulfilling her needs. They were only a temporary fix.

Also, people change.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People here seems to be obsessed with this. Right now there are 3 threads about the same subject.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f281/what-are-your-views-on-promiscuity-560641/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/past-sexual-partners-550794/


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

No chance, its their choice to sleep around but I personally think its disgusting.

Even if I was with someone for 20 years and then she told me she had slept with 100's of guys... a new guy every week before getting with me, I would vomit and then show her the door


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------

